# New TTS When ?



## baldyash (Dec 7, 2018)

I am considering a new TTS but although the TT is on the configurator no TTS. Any ideas as to when?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I was told by the dealer this month that no TTS deliveries for the facelift model would be before Oct 2019. Not sure i believe it but this is what i was told.


----------



## baldyash (Dec 7, 2018)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] 0


F1SpaceMonkey said:


> I was told by the dealer this month that no TTS deliveries for the facelift model would be before Oct 2019. Not sure i believe it but this is what i was told.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Not fancy the 245 engine,performance must be not far off TTS and no £500 VED to pay.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

245 is nothing like a TTS :lol:
it's like comparing a hairdryer to a jet fighter...

TTS should be the entry car, with the RS above - anything else needs to be discontinued.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> 245 is nothing like a TTS :lol:
> it's like comparing a hairdryer to a jet fighter...
> 
> TTS should be the entry car, with the RS above - anything else needs to be discontinued.


Yes, and available as s-tronic only so that your left hand can be left free for willy waving. :roll:

Re availability of the TTS - the new WLTP approvals are required for each version of each model and this is proving a bottleneck. Hence only a very limited range of engines being offered across all brands - for the time being.

I think the S3 is the only S model currently available to order from Audi. They seem to be concentrating on getting the more popular and biggest selling engines / versions approved first. Which is why the TT roadster is not on the config yet.
With that in mind and considering Audi's range of model / engine / transmission options it seems it will be some time before they are all re-launched and I would expect the TTS to be late in that list. Whether that means Oct 2019 - I don't think even Audi know for sure.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

90TJM said:


> Not fancy the 245 engine,performance must be not far off TTS and no £500 VED to pay.


Performance stays the same as the 230 version before it. I don't know how but it is. Maybe they had to increase the power by 15hp just to maintain the same performance and satisfy the new CO2-regulations. Still itching for someone to report back on the differences between 7 speed S-tronic and the old 6 speed one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 245 is nothing like a TTS :lol:
> ...


Not sure how its willy waving as it would make the S the entry car..
Agree also on the Stronic comment and that is just a matter of time, it's a given - maybe as soon as the MK4.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Probably keeps 2nd hand values for decent examples high.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

If it helps my RS has the new 7 speed box and as it's S-tronic I don't notice any difference over the 6 speed I had on my Mk3 TTS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i think it makes a huge difference is two areas.
1st is cruising, the motorway revs are much lower and hence the car is quieter, the second is the difference to performance. for those traffic light GPs 7 speed is better. its simply more refined. TTS should have had the 7 speed from release.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

First, the 'S line' looks too busy in configurator, not liking it at all. The facelift does seem alot better in pics to be fair, but I found myself thinking the 'Sport' looked much more much better. I think Audi have really got misguided with the design.

Second, prices... got a S-line 45 as close to what I'd want as possible and was only 8k less than I paid for my TTRS. Which makes me wonder what the TTS and RS prices will be, I don't believe Audi will finally make them a more sensible up-lift over the base models, expecting a hike there.

I wondered if I should have held out for the facelift, I have my answer!


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > Not fancy the 245 engine,performance must be not far off TTS and no £500 VED to pay.
> ...


It's slightly quicker, does 0-60 in 0.1s less time than before. The original 245 figures were wrong but they've updated them now


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

J400uk said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > 90TJM said:
> ...


Nope, I dont see it. I checked as I read your comment. Both on Audi.de and Audi.co.uk the stated 0-60 is 5.2seconds. Same figure that was before. Where did you read the figure with -0.1sec? Could be the 60mph or 96kmh conversion again...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Saying a car is 0.1 second faster or slower to reach a specific speed eg 0-60 is totally meaningless.

I can have results that vary by as much as almost a second depending on so many factors - surface condition, type of tarmac, tyre temperature, tyre pressure, fuel level, whether I've poo'd or not etc etc.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

powerplay said:


> Saying a car is 0.1 second faster or slower to reach a specific speed eg 0-60 is totally meaningless.
> 
> I can have results that vary by as much as almost a second depending on so many factors - surface condition, type of tarmac, tyre temperature, tyre pressure, fuel level, whether I've poo'd or not etc etc.


Hey man! Never underestimate the most influential factor in this measurement... the poo poo coefficient. That family size Dominos that you ate by yourself (shame on you btw) may cost you some face between the next two traffic lights when you race that chav in the BMW and he wins by a 0.1sec. :lol: :lol:

But on the more serious note. You really have to question how those +15hp hadn't changed the performance at all (if the spec sheet is to be believed). At least some mid accelerations could be improved (40-80mph or 60-80mph) 

Interested to know if the sound of the exhaust has been changed?
(I saw the TT 20 year edition with a different exhaust and that has to sound differently right?)


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

It's too easy to get hung up on "peak" power or torque numbers.

Peak power is a good guide, but it's far from the only factor.

Imagine if you took your current car and increased its "peak" power at 6500rpm by 15hp but reduced the power at any given rpm by 30hp from 5000rpm and below.

Will it be faster....?


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

> Nope, I dont see it. I checked as I read your comment. Both on Audi.de and Audi.co.uk the stated 0-60 is 5.2seconds. Same figure that was before. Where did you read the figure with -0.1sec? Could be the 60mph or 96kmh conversion again...


The previous TT was 0-60 in 5.3 seconds -- there's the 0.1 difference.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This was written on Evo about the FL TTS ....

_"In the older TTS it produced 306bhp, however as Audi has had to fit a particulate filter to the new car to help reduce emissions it has 4bhp less with a total of 302bhp.
The minute drop in power has been compensated for by greater maximum torque; rather than putting out 280lb ft, the new car produces 295lb ft. This has helped, despite the loss in power, reduce the car's 0-62mph time by a tenth of a second to 4.5sec."_

No doubt similar juggling acts have been performed to get the 45 TT to conform with the new emission regs.
However with Audi's web site describing the new TT engines as being 2480 cc and putting out 480 Nm torque I'd suggest that anything you read be taken with a large shovel full of salt.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'd suggest that anything you read be taken with a large shovel full of salt.


No thank you, dont need salt this year. Surprisingly no snow this year at all. :lol:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Typical half a story journalism, follow the press release job. The difference is down to the 7 speed box over the old 6 speed.


----------



## baldyash (Dec 7, 2018)

Well,I sent an e mail to the UK CEO of Audi and this is the reply.Not happy I I thought not very customer friendly 
Thank you for your email regarding the Audi TTS.

We appreciate and thank you for your continued interest in this model, but unfortunately as you were advised on the 6 December 2018 by Qasim Mohammed, Audi has no current plans to release this model, and if/when ordering is going to be opened. Any future information regarding this will be available via our website, http://www.audi.co.uk, and through our Audi Centres.

We would recommend registering your interest with an Audi Centre, who will be happy to make contact with you once there is some news on the model launch.

As there is no further information we can provide you with at this stage, your case will be closed. Any further correspondence regarding this issue will be added to your file, but will not receive a response, unless a materially new question is raised or some new information is available for us to provide.

!!

From everybody here at Audi UK, we wish you and your family a happy new year.

Thank you for contacting Audi UK.

Kind regards

Mikki Elliott
Customer Relations Manager - Executive Office

Audi UK

Anyone selling immaculate 2017/2018 TTS, must have climate,tech pack,preferably red seats,camera,.NOT BLACK. P.ex for AM VANTAGE v8!!


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

phazer said:


> Typical half a story journalism, follow the press release job. The difference is down to the 7 speed box over the old 6 speed.


I was going to post the same!

What puzzles me now then is why it's now only 0.1 slower than the golf r 7.5 when before on the 7.0 the delta was 0.3 I believe?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> I was told by the dealer this month that no TTS deliveries for the facelift model would be before Oct 2019. Not sure i believe it but this is what i was told.


Old news. I was told this last year, which is why I had got in with a very late order for a TTS, taking delivery in August 18, with lots of discount into the bargain. It'll be the end of '19 before we see any 'new' TTS on the road. Glad I didn't wait for the facelift, given that's all it is.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I was told by the dealer this month that no TTS deliveries for the facelift model would be before Oct 2019. Not sure i believe it but this is what i was told.
> ...


wasn't saying it was a newsflash was i? just passing info on to the person who posted the question.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> Nope, I dont see it. I checked as I read your comment. Both on Audi.de and Audi.co.uk the stated 0-60 is 5.2seconds. Same figure that was before. Where did you read the figure with -0.1sec? Could be the 60mph or 96kmh conversion again...


Pre-facelift 230PS is 5.3s as per Blackhole128's post. So there is a performance difference albeit a very small one


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> This was written on Evo about the FL TTS ....
> 
> _"In the older TTS it produced 306bhp, however as Audi has had to fit a particulate filter to the new car to help reduce emissions it has 4bhp less with a total of 302bhp.
> The minute drop in power has been compensated for by greater maximum torque; rather than putting out 280lb ft, the new car produces 295lb ft. This has helped, despite the loss in power, reduce the car's 0-62mph time by a tenth of a second to 4.5sec."_
> ...


Yep, unbelievable how someone at Audi has not spotted and corrected those glaring errors by now. Just think how misleading that is for folk who are not "in the know".

As for the fuss about a 0.1 sec difference in 0-62 times, it is pretty meaningless, as pointed out by Powerplay. Scientifically speaking, there is a point at which "a very small difference" becomes insignificant and I think we have reached it. How quick a car "feels" depends on lots of factors, and is hard to quantify with a few numbers, especially peak power. The only ones I pay any real attention to are the times to get from 30 to 50 (in 3rd/4th) and from 50 to 70 (in 5th/6th).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> i think it makes a huge difference is two areas.
> 1st is cruising, the motorway revs are much lower and hence the car is quieter, the second is the difference to performance. for those traffic light GPs 7 speed is better. its simply more refined. TTS should have had the 7 speed from release.


*+1*


----------



## baldyash (Dec 7, 2018)

Couldn't wait for a new one,if ever to appear. Poss. Price was also getting too great, so I've got a nice TTS with red seats s/h  .Bye Bye Aston [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

TTS FL on audi.de configurator already


----------

